# Horde vs. Allianz



## Shadistar (21. Februar 2007)

Moin,

es tobt nun schon ein langer Kampf zwischen den zwei verschiedenen Fraktionen Horde und Allianz, wieso habt ihr euch für die Seite auf der ihr nun spielt entschieden und weshalb nicht für die andere?

Ich spiele beides gerne, Allianz gefällt mir aber nur weil's da die schönsten Frauen zum angraben gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Achja, die Menschen sehen zu Muskelprotzig aus^^

und was haltet ihr vom Vorurteil: "Auf der Hordenseite spielen eher die reiferen spieler und auf der Ally seite die Unerfahrene?"


----------



## Len (21. Februar 2007)

Spiel ebenfalls beide Seiten, begonnen hab ich allerdings mit nem Nachtelfen Schurken, atm hoppel ich mit nem Trolljäger rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finds interessant und lustig beide Seiten auf Blackrock zu kennen.
Vorallem kann ich Level ?? Allys anwhispern, dasse mich doch endlich die Q abgeben lassen sollen xD

Warum zuerst Allianz?
Nunja, ich habe einige Freunde die auf Blackrock auf der 'guten' Seite zocken, deshalb.


----------



## Thoa (21. Februar 2007)

Ich habe zu Beginn meiner World of Warcraft Zeit, Allianz gespielt. Zuerst einen Mensch, dann eine Gnomin, dann eine Zwergin. Gegen Ende hatte ich auch einige Horde Twinks und mir hat ehrlich gesagt, beides sehr sehr viel Spass gemacht. Es gibt keine bessere / intelligentere / stärkere Fraktion. Deshalb find eich diese Diskussionen auch meistens sehr lachhaft. Leben und Leben lassen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (21. Februar 2007)

Ich habe Alli wegen den Rassen genommen. Sehen schicker aus (meiner Meinungnach. Jedem das seine!!!)


----------



## Noxiel (21. Februar 2007)

Damals zur Zeiten der Open-Beta, habe ich mich absichtlich für die Horde entschieden, da ich meinen Wunschcharakter einen Zwergen Jäger erst mit Veröffentlichung von WoW spielen wollte. Damals hatte ich einen Ork Schami und ihn bis ca. 40 gelevelt. 

Dann kam WoW und ich habe mich, zum späteren Leidwesen, für einen PvE RPG Server mit einem Zwerg Krieger entschieden. Es war keine schöne Zeit, nur PvP wenn man Flagge gesetzt hatte und Rollenspiel auch nicht in dem Maße wie man es sich wünschen würde. 

Nach einiger Zeit dann, habe ich den Server gewechselt und mit einem Freund angefangen auf Mannoroth zu zocken. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt ward Lynette geboren, meine schnuckerzeckige Nachtelfen Schurkin, die ich bis heute mit Inbrunst spiele und sie mir an einsamen Abenden auch mal nackt betrachte. ;-)

Allianzler bin ich also eher aus Zufall, als aus Überzeugung geworden.


----------



## Monolith (21. Februar 2007)

Als ich mich WoW zugelegt habe, habe ich viele Foren, Zeitschriften etc. durchforstet und überall von der Überzahl der Allianz gelesen, dass war für mich eigentlich der größte Anreiz einen Hordler zu erstellen.
Zudem kam der eigene Geschmack. Mir gefiel ein düsterer Undead halt besser als solch ein Smilie-Gnom  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke viele Spieler orientieren sich aber auch an großen Filmen, wie "Herr der Ringe" etc. und erstellen sich einen Spieler wie in ihrem Film. Ich habe schon viele Versionen von Gimli, Arwen etc gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Shadistar schrieb:


> und was haltet ihr vom Vorurteil: "Auf der Hordenseite spielen eher die reiferen spieler und auf der Ally seite die Unerfahrene?"



Denke ich ehrlich gesagt zum Teil so, denn ich habe auf der Hordenseite noch keine wirklichen Probleme mit "Kiddies" oder ähnlichem gehabt. Raids, Gilden, Events, BG-Stammgruppen, etc. sind auf meinem Realm immer von älteren Leuten (20+) organisiert worden und liefen suverän ab. Auch beim Questen usw habe ich auch noch nie Probleme gehabt.
Allerdings habe ich als unser Realm offline war einen Allianzler mit einem Freund angefangen, es war wirklich in den Startgebieten übel, wurden von Kiddie-Gilden zugepsamt etc - hoffe aber das dies nur eine Ausnahme war.


----------



## Seren (21. Februar 2007)

Ich habe lieber die Horde gespielt, weil mir das Untoten und das Tauren-Startgebiet so gefallen haben. Ich finde auch die Quests der Horde irgendwie interessanter. 
Das kann aber auch daran liegen, das mein erster Char bei der Allianz war, weil meine Freunde auch Allianz gewählt haben und mir das Aussehen der Avatare ziemlich egal ist. Ich steh nämlich nicht so auf Polygone und Pixel und bin auch generell ein Mensch der keine Situation ungenutzt lässt um sich über Oberflächlichkeit lustig zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gegenüber dem Vorurteil kann ich nicht viel sagen. Ich hab im Hordenchat und im Horden-TS genauso viel Blödsinn gehört wie bei der Allianz. Das einzige was mir auffiel war das die Allianz sich auf meinem Server immer reichlich blöd angestellt hat, wenn es um das PvP-Gebiet bei Tarrens Mühle ging. Dort hatte ich schon das Gefühl bei der Horde wird mehr wert auf Kommunikation gelegt als bei der Allianz.
Kann aber auch Zufall sein.

Abgesehen davon:

Langsam glaube ich ich bin bei buffed.de doch falsch. Was hat die Horde und die Allianz mit Gott und (unserer) Welt zu tun?
Müsste sowas nicht in "Allgemeines (WoW)"  oder so ähnlich? So kann man die WoW-Threads ja kaum noch überlesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---EDIT---
@Monolith
Ältere Leute = 20+ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denji (KdV) (21. Februar 2007)

Ich kann nur sagen die allis sind wirklich die (meisten) net sehr reif framen da  zu 5 eine Hordler.
Ich kann nur sagen dass müsste die Horde machen denn sie ist eigenlich Fies und Gemein.

Server: Klut der Verdammten

MFG


----------



## Deadlift (22. Februar 2007)

Also ich habe heute mit ner Horden Gruppe zusammen Ring des Blutes gemacht.
Die haben getankt/geheilt wir den DMG gemacht, so waren wir in 15 mins 2 mal mit der Reihe durch.
Ging recht gut und jeder war zufrieden.

Muss aber sagen das war das erste mal das ich ne Horden Gruppe an meiner Seite und ned an meim Arsch hatte. =)

GEGEN DIE BRENNENDE LEGION!


----------



## TheHessian (22. Februar 2007)

Also bei mir hatte das eher praktische Gründe. Ich wollt 'nen Druiden und dachte mir, das die Taurenstats besser sein. Ich hatte damals ja nur die DuduBären aus WC 3 im Kopf und dachte mir da muss der schon was 'stärker' sein. Mein Jäger wurde ein Zwerg weil mir der aus dem Intro so gut gefiel. Alle anderen Twinks sind die beste Rasse für ihre Klasse, wenn ich die Rasse nicht schon bei einem anderen Char habe. Also hab ich noch eine Trollpriesterin eine Untotenmagierin und eine Menschenpaladine. Mir fehlen noch ein paar Rassen und Klassen aber mit Schurken und Schamanen kann ich zum Beispiel nichts anfangen.
Ich spiel beide Fraktionen aus dem gleichen Grund aus dem ich alle Klassen mal spiele, einfach um alles mal gemacht zu haben. Ich hab ja das Spiel auch nicht nur zur Hälfte bezahlt, um dann nur eine Seite zu sehen.


----------



## Bl1nd (22. Februar 2007)

/signed

Auch ich habe mir erstmal für meinen Schurken überlegt, welche Rasse sich dazu am besten eignet. Der zweite Faktor war für mich tatsächlich, dass damals eher die reiferen Spieler auf der Hordenseite spielten, da alle Kiddies natürlich einen Nachtelfen oder einfach auf der "guten" Seite spielen wollten.

Nun hat sich mit den Blutelfen einiges geändert. Endlich habe ich auch eine passende Rasse für meinen Priester gefunden. Hab sofort angefangen einen Blutelfen Priester zu spielen. Leider kommen mit den Blutelfen auch die Kiddies auf die Hordenseite, was den Spielspass trotz BC und Blutelfen doch ziemlich senkt.

Meiner Meinung nach, sollte es Server geben, die erst ab einem gewissen Alter (so 20-22) zugänglich sind. So würde man sich viel Ärger und Nerven sparen.

Gruss


----------



## RedXster (22. Februar 2007)

Hallo leute, 
also ich zock schon von anfang an mit da HORDE (Orc Jäger) weil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich weiß nicht ich steh eer auf konische Charaktere soo Tauren, Orcs, oda vor allem Blutelfenv keine natürlichen wie menschen oda Zwerge ich mein ich seh jeden tag tausende menschen am Bahnhof und irgendwie iss das für mich langweilig einen menschen zu steuern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. Elfen sind auch LoL  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ambushador (23. Februar 2007)

hehe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ziehste auch ab und zu zwerge?   würde mich freuen ma ner elfin übern weg zu laufen...


----------



## Minati (23. Februar 2007)

also ich hab mich für meine nachtelfin-schurkin entschieden, weil sie so hübsch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *bin 21 , mach kein pvp - womit das niederhauen zu 5 auf einen hordler entfällt und bin weiblich - soviel dazu) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zwischendurch hab ich auch mal horde gezockt - tauren druide, weil ich das gebiet schön find und nen
untoten weil die kanibalismus (ihr wisst schon was ich meine) haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



atm zock ich nur allianz und hab auch ncihts gegen die horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 winke denen immer artig zu und flirte mit denen - am liebsten mit tauren, weil die so ne süße animation haben, wenn die schüchtern mit ihrem huf scharren *lach*


----------



## Ambushador (23. Februar 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich find die Zwerge die tollsten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   so knuddlige, massige muffins die goldgierig und irgendwie doch gutmütig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

      und bei den zwergen finde ich den schurken den oberhammer  sone Fett- masse die rumschleicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (23. Februar 2007)

Ambushador schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich würde mir wünschen, das auch tauren schurken spielen können - ich stell mir das sowas von unterhaltsam vor *lach*


----------



## Ambushador (23. Februar 2007)

ah jetzt weiss ich was die keineren *erdebeben* zu bedeuten haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     man sieht niemanden aber es rumpelt gewaltig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaoskaot (23. Februar 2007)

Hi 

So stelle ich mir einen Thread vor immer die Schuld auf die Kiddies.
Ich bin 14 und diese Macke geht mir gewaltig auf den Sänkel.
Ich spiele Horde und wenn irgendwer aus meiner Gilde oder so gegankt wird ingame dann kommts im TS auch immer hervor "Sch**** ... da hocken bestimmt paar kiddies vorm Computer"
WoW richtet sich nunmal auch an eine Fraktion unter 18.
Und das ich dem Thread auch gerecht komme.
Ich spiele Horde wie erwähnt, da Verwahnte dieses Game auch zocken und sie Horde zockten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadistar (23. Februar 2007)

sorry, wenn du's falsch verstanden hast aber mit "reiferen spieler", meine ich reif und nich älter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

es gibt 14 Jährige die sind reifer als 17Jährige und so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaoskaot (24. Februar 2007)

^^

Schon in Ordnung verstehe ich 

Shadistar= voll in Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarySilver (24. Februar 2007)

ich spiel horde und zwar ausschliesslich. ich habe mich zwar auch an der allianz versucht, aber hab mich mit keinem der voelker so richtig anfreunden koennen. auch die startgebiete haben mir nicht so gut gefallen, wie bei der horde, insbesondere mulgore und das aktuelle startgebiet der blutelfen. ausserdem finde ich die hordenquests um einiges schoener und interessanter. da haben sich bei mir schnell lieblingsquests entwickelt.


----------



## Lorille (24. Februar 2007)

Chaoskaot schrieb:


> Verwahnte


Sind wir nicht alle ein wenig verwahnt?


----------



## Two (24. Februar 2007)

Bl1nd schrieb:


> /signed
> Meiner Meinung nach, sollte es Server geben, die erst ab einem gewissen Alter (so 20-22) zugänglich sind. So würde man sich viel Ärger und Nerven sparen.


Also ich finde des nicht gut.

Ich spiele lieber mit erwachsenen obwohl ich selbst noch en kind bin, aber die anderen da blicken nich PVP Q und alles >.< oder als krieger tragen die ohne RP stoff für lvl 1er weil se nich blicken das des sich ma endert -.-
Naja auf jeden fall bei mir hat sich noch nie en erwachsener beschwert das ich ihn nerve ^^

Manche finden mich sogar elter als 13^^


Ach ja zeit dem es die blutelfen gibt spielen viele kleine kiddis auch horde z.b. die 7 jährige schwester meines freundes >.<


----------



## Thoa (24. Februar 2007)

Two schrieb:


> Manche finden mich sogar elter als 13^^


Ich gehöre so auf die schnell nicht dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Serer ab einem gewissen Alter wären aber Klasse. So ab 18 Jahren und vielleicht sogar mit 1-2 Euro extra im Monat zum bezahlen. Bin nicht der einzige, der sowas gerne auf sich nehmen würde.


----------



## Shadistar (24. Februar 2007)

ich glaube mal, auch wenn es Server ab einem bestimmten alter geben wird, es gibt immer welche die es schaffen dann auch auf diese server zu kommen auch wenn sie erst 13 sind^^
zb. falsche altersangabe im acc. usw.

Mfg


----------



## Thoa (25. Februar 2007)

Kreditkarte würde es schon möglich machen.. es gibt mehrere Arten dies zu Regeln. Unmöglich ist es nicht und würde das Niveau gewisser Server schon um einiges verbessern. Auf RP Servern ist es zum Glück ja eh toll zu spielen und die Kiddies halten sich total in Grenzen. Jaaaa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assazin (26. Februar 2007)

Ich habe mich zuerst auch als allianzer geübt, allerdings war mir die welt und die charakteren zu glatt, ohne profil. einheitsbrei halt. mich reizte einfach nicht, die "guten" in ihren wunderschönen startgebieten zu spielen. im übrigen nervt mich als hordler auch ein wenig, dass es heisst, allianz wären die guten und horde die bösen. man sollte sich schon mehr zeit nehmen, und sich die verschiedenen völker, und ihre jeweilige story die dahinter steckt, genauer anschauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bogus666 (26. Februar 2007)

Als Hordler geboren, lebe als Horlder und werde als Hordler sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir war von Anfang an klar, mich fuer die Horde zu entscheiden. Die Guten zu spielen finde ich fuer mich langweilig. Das tue ich ja schliesslich schon in so gut wie jedem anderen Computerspiel.

Aber war dann doch schon ueberrascht zu sehen, dass die Mehrheit der Spieler sich auf der Allianzseite befindet. Das gibt der Horde einen gewissen exklusiven Touch, ergo bin noch stolzer der Horde anzugehoeren.

Unreife gibt es bei der Horde aber auch genug. Die absolute Anzahl ist natuerlich geringer, relativ jedoch duerfte sich diese im selben Rahmen wie bei der Allianz bewegen.

Hat hier jemand den Vorschlag gemacht, 'nen Tauren als Schurken zu spielen? LOL. Lustige Idee. Stell mir das sehr witzig vor, wenn sich ein Tauren Schurke in Stealth an einen Gnom heranschleicht ^^


----------



## MeisterEder135 (10. März 2007)

ichhabe die horde gewählt weil meine kumpels,die vor mir angefangen haben zu spielen eine horden gilde auf gemacht haben somit war ich 2 min online und bekamm gilden invite ^^ 
ichspiele untoten hexenmeister und finde sehr wohl das alles iwie langweilig aussehen


----------



## Delta Cookie (10. März 2007)

Ich spiele beide Fraktionen
Aber ich muss sagen das sich meiner meinung nach eine sache bestätigt!
Und zwar ist die Horde im PvP wirklich meist besser! Aber die Allianz hat PvE viel drauf

Aber naja, es ist eigentlich quatsch zu sagen "Horde ist sowieso besser" oder sowas in der art ^^
Denn es ist immer(!) davon abhängig wer hinter seinem char steckt! Es ist ganz klar das man auf dem schlachtfeld verliert wenn da nur leute sind die ihren eigenen interessen folgen und nicht darauf achten das die Gruppe zusammen bleibt und zusammen gewinnt...

Ich komm vom thema ab glaub ich ^^

Und nochmal zu "Kiddis" wie ihr sie liebevoll nennt, ich bin selber 14 aber verhalte mich älter (zumindestens bekomme ich das oft gesagt von Erwachsenen)
Ich hab kein Problem damit Minderjährig zu sein, ich kann schließlich nicht wirklich was dafür ^^
Aber wie gesagt, es hängt alles von dem Menschen ab der hinter einem char steckt
_______________
Hoffe ich hab mich nicht zu oft wiederholt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG


----------



## Randalica (10. März 2007)

Hab mit allianz angefangen (priest, dudu, jäger), bin dann aber vor einem jahr (meine güte is das alles schon wieder lang her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) zur horde gewechselt (shadow-priest). 
Ich fands vorallem interessant zu sehen wie die unterschiede bei den quests sind. tjo und bei der horde fühl ich mich bis ganz wohl  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

